# What is the biggest tire you can stuff into a Fantom Cross . . .



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Pro, Outlaw, or Team Ti? I may run a Stan's ZTR355 rim, which is 24.4mm wide (overall) and 19mm wide (inside width), and would like to run 35c tires or even bigger...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

zuuds said:


> Pro, Outlaw, or Team Ti? I may run a Stan's ZTR355 rim, which is 24.4mm wide (overall) and 19mm wide (inside width), and would like to run 35c tires or even bigger...



Biggest I have mounted is 42c
and there seemed to be plenty of room left


----------

